# Sync hangs on desktop



## davidfarquhar (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

Quite regularly my sync will stop on the desktop part way through transferring photos.  For example I have around 500 images in a collection I want to sync tonight.  At about 420 to go it stopped syncing photos.  Restart LR Desktop (have to click through the you are still syncing warning message), and then it starts again.  At 299 it stopped...  Grrrr... 

Restarting LR Desktop kickstarts it again always, just wondered if others have the same issue and a fix

Thanks

David

p.s. this may be a similar issue to the thread 2 below this one, but I wasn't sure so I thought I'd post a new thread


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2015)

How much RAM do you have?  How much freespace is remaining on the primary drive? How many cores in your CPU?  (There are spaces in your LightroomForum profile to supply this information)


----------



## davidfarquhar (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm running a mid-2011 21-inch iMac with 4 cores (2.8Ghz intel i7), 12Gb RAM, 1Tb of free space on primary drive with the catalogue, over 1Tb of free space on my drive containing the raw images (brand new 2Tb Firewire 800 drive).

I'd be surprised if those specs are not enough for the sync, but will be interested in your thoughts and assistance.

Thanks

David


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2015)

davidfarquhar said:


> ...I'd be surprised if those specs are not enough for the sync, but will be interested in your thoughts and assistance.


 I'm surprised too.  Lets look for some other things.   
Have you upgraded to CC2015.1?  If not there yet, then this is the next step.
Could there be one corrupt image file that is causing LR to hang?   Block out groups of images and import in blocks to try to isolate the group containing the bad file.

Try this:  Turn on the Activity monitor and run the sync.  See what is eating your CPU cycles.  Check to see if there are any I/O issues or if there are other tasks like a Virus Scan that is interfering with LR. 

If the Activity Monitor does not reveal anything, try turning off the GPU acceleration and run again. If no improvement, rename your preferences file and run sync again. 

If you are still having problems, copy and paste the contents of the {Help}{System Info...} message box in a reply and we will review further.


----------



## davidfarquhar (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks, appreciate the time you're taking to help.  It was happening with the old versions, and I've also upgraded to the latest version 2015.1 and still had the issue.  It was happening with different collections, and also a stop / restart gets it going again (and syncs all images) so I'm thinking its not a corrupt file.  Next time it happens I'll try the activity monitor stuff.

Thanks


----------



## davidfarquhar (Jun 22, 2015)

So I started up a sync again and it straight away.  Activity Monitor showed Lightroom using around 80% of one CPU.

I stopped the only service I could think of that might be affecting it - Crashplan - which is an online backup service.  I had paused Crashplan before running the sync, but I thought that quitting might help.  Stopping Crashplan seemed to help the CPU usage, dropped to 2 - 4% but no photos started syncing.

Waited a couple of minutes, Lightroom is now using variable amounts of CPU - 10 - 70%, even though I'm not touching it.  No photos syncing.

Restarted Lightroom, after a minute syncing has started, so slowly I decided to try disabling the GPU and restarting LR.  It synced a couple of photos and stopped again.

Since all of this was abnormal even for me, I rebooted the machine and it started syncing at a reasonable speed (10 photos per minute?).  I'll let it run for a bit to see what happens


----------



## davidfarquhar (Jun 22, 2015)

I left it for a long time, and it finished all 700+ images with no issues.  Only thing different is the GPU is not being used now, and it ran fine.

I also think it might be a bit quicker without using the GPU.  Perhaps I need to read those other threads about turning off the GPU.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2015)

The GPU is only being used in the Develop module.    I think Adobe has a lot of work to do on the GPU implementation before GPU acceleration is ready for prime time.


----------

